# Solved: "No preview available" in My Pictures folder



## sbsb7900

I put some pictures from my digital camera into a folder in My Pictures. I put two seperate folders in there the same day (in August). Today I went to My Pictures and clicked on one of the folders and it is saying "No Preview Available". So I went to the other folder and all my pics are there. I view my folders with thumbnails and the folder that is missing pics still show the small thumbnails on them but when i open it they are not there. I am using Windows XP. These are pics that are very dear to me and I would love to hear if anyone has had this happen before and where I may can find these again.


----------



## xgerryx

What file type are your photos?
Right click one of small the thumbnails, then click properties and it will tell you the file type.


----------



## RT

If you normally open those thumb images with Windows' default viewer (the Windows Picture and Fax Viewer), and it has worked before, try a different program like MS Paint or whatever imaging prog came with your camera. 

Right click any thumbnail and select "Open with..."
Pick from the list or use "Choose program..." to navigate to another.


----------



## sbsb7900

My file type of my photos is jpeg. I also tried to open them in paint and other programs but they still show up blank like they have been deleted. If I had accidentally deleted them wouldn't they be in my recycle bin? I just don't understand how this has happened. Thanks for any help you may can give.


----------



## RT

Try re-associating the file type.

Open Control Panel, and choose Tools > Folder Options from the menu on top.
Click the File Types tab.
When the list shows, scroll down to JPEG and click that.

Click the Change button and choose the program you want from that list. If the program you prefer to use isn't shown, click Browse to find it.


----------



## sbsb7900

Is it possible to get these pics off of my camera even if i have erased them and used the camera again? I have read a little about it but not sure what to do. thanks for the info.


----------



## RT

sbsb, 
I assumed from your first post that you were trying to get the pics to show up on your computer. Did you try what I suggested?
If it didn't work, or if you didn't try it, that's OK - but it would be helpful to know if it worked or did not.

As for trying to recover the pics from your camera's memory card, after you've erased it and re-used it - that's a horse of a different color.

If you don't mind, would you try the steps I outlined previously, as that would give everyone some information as to which track to take


----------



## sbsb7900

I changed it to paint but it still opens in windows picture and fax viewer. and it still says no preview available. Did I do something wrong? Sorry I didn't say anything earlier. I appreciate all the information you have given me. I am always open to any suggestions that are given to me. Again thank you.


----------



## RT

No worries, sbsb, sorry that didn't work for you.

'Nuther question though:
Are you using AOL?

If that is a strange question, based my research it might be relevant to your problem....

http://www.jsiinc.com/SUBM/tip6100/rh6132.htm


----------



## sbsb7900

no i have high-speed internet. I despise AOL because it seems they always leave hidden files all through your computer. ( I know that is irrelevant but thought i would throw that in there lol.) I do appreciate the help though.


----------



## sbsb7900

What about recovering them from my picture card? Impossible, since i have used it since I deleted them?


----------



## acraftylady

What if they tried to post one here and see what happens or e-mail one to somebody? Maybe try and burn them to disk and see if they work in another computer? I don't know just trying to be of some help.


----------



## sbsb7900

I emailed it to my husband and it still shows up blank. Thanks anyway. I will try burning them to a disc and take them to work with me tomorrow.


----------



## acraftylady

If you didn't format the card you might be able to recover them. There were a few suggustions in a post a few more down from yours. People need to get in the habbit of backing files up constantly so this doesn't happen. Unfortunately we all learn this lesson after it's too late. I burn my photos to disk imediately after uploading them and then I burn a second and third copy to be on the safe side and check the disks in the computer right away then I store them. It's a pain but well worth the effort.
Unereasing photos from flash card


----------



## sbsb7900

I am usually very efficient when backing up my files on my computer. It just so happens that those pics were lost before I could back them up. Thanks for the help. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## acraftylady

OK, I see. That really stinks so sorry to hear it happened that way. Scarry to think our lives are revolving around computers in the banking industry and such these days and they can screw up just like humans, ha ha.


----------



## sbsb7900

Just thought I would let you all know that i used the pcinspector file recovery software and found my pictures on my memory card. Even though I had erased them and used my camera again (without formatting) it still found them. Awesome software!!! Thanks to all for the helpful information in resolving my problem.


----------



## Anne Troy

Hi everybody.

Did you know you can mark your own questions solved now?
Just go to the top of the page, hit the Thread Tools dropdown, and choose "Mark Solved".

sbsb: I figured I'd let you take a shot at it.

Spread the word!


----------

